# Does anyone have:



## KenBolson (Mar 15, 2005)

pensom show rollers for sale?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I noticed on pigeonloft classified someone in arizona had a bunch of rollers to get rid of. For free. And freed shipping said they did not need the money for shipping as he had enough money. And has gave away over 100 so far. You might check there.


----------

